# Free Kindle Book - Welcome to a Reformed Church



## fredtgreco (Oct 4, 2010)

Get Danny Hyde's _Welcome to a Reformed Church_ free today in Kindle format at Amazon.

Amazon.com: Welcome to a Reformed Church: A Guide for Pilgrims eBook: Daniel R. Hyde: Kindle Store


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Oct 4, 2010)

SWEET!!!!! I remember hearing Pastor Hyde talking about this book on _Reformed Forum_ or some place and thought it would be a great book to read. 

Thanks for the heads up Fred.


----------



## moral necessity (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks...done! Much appreciated.

Blessings!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## CharlieJ (Oct 4, 2010)

Got it. Read it. Nice book that fills a void.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 4, 2010)

WONDERFUL! Thanks Fred!

Next time, please point me to the free books BEFORE I purchase them!!!


----------



## Christopher88 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Oct 4, 2010)

Got it - thanks!


----------



## Brother John (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## LeeD (Oct 5, 2010)

Grabbed it. Thank you!


----------



## Richard King (Oct 5, 2010)

Gracias, it just hit my Kindle.


----------



## Clay7926 (Oct 5, 2010)

Grabbed it. Thanks!


----------



## PointingToChrist (Oct 5, 2010)

I don't have a Kindle, but I did download the viewer for PC.

Is there a way to look at Kindle books more like PDFs on the PC version? I can adjust the font size, but it doesn't give me page numbers, and I feel like I would be reading aimlessly.

Mitch


----------



## Berean (Oct 5, 2010)

PointingToChrist said:


> I don't have a Kindle, but I did download the viewer for PC.
> 
> Is there a way to look at Kindle books more like PDFs on the PC version? I can adjust the font size, but it doesn't give me page numbers, and I feel like I would be reading aimlessly.
> 
> Mitch


 
Mitch, I don't have one either, but I did grab the Kindle-for-PC. Do you have to install it _before_ you can download the book? Amazon says my device isn't registered. Thanks.


----------



## MrTim (Oct 5, 2010)

Berean said:


> Mitch, I don't have one either, but I did grab the Kindle-for-PC. Do you have to install it _before_ you can download the book? Amazon says my device isn't registered. Thanks.



I think you have to install first. I don't have a Kindle, but I've been nabbing free books like this on Kindle for the Mac. When I get a Kindle one day, DV, they'll automatically sync up!


----------



## PointingToChrist (Oct 5, 2010)

Berean said:


> Mitch, I don't have one either, but I did grab the Kindle-for-PC. Do you have to install it _before_ you can download the book? Amazon says my device isn't registered. Thanks.


 
I believe that the book is still in your account, but you won't be able to read it until you download Kindle for PC (or get a Kindle).


----------



## puritan628 (Oct 5, 2010)

PointingToChrist said:


> Is there a way to look at Kindle books more like PDFs on the PC version? I can adjust the font size, but it doesn't give me page numbers, and I feel like I would be reading aimlessly.



I can relate to this feeling; the best way I've found to adapt to the lack of page numbers is one of two methods:

1. Sometimes the books come with an "active" table of contents. If you go back to the table of contents after a chapter, you can kind of gauge your relative place in the book.

2. Likewise, by tapping on the "page" while you're reading the book and you see the place marker at the bottom, you can also get an idea of your relative place in the book between the beginning and the end.

I've now read over 80 books on my Kindle application on my iPhone and have gotten used to not having page numbers; albeit those were all novels and read for pleasure. When reading non-fiction using a Kindle application, I read on my iPad so it appears more like a book. And you can highlight passages and embed notes.

The "registered device" Amazon is referring to is an actual Kindle device; as opposed to the Kindle application for the computer, smart phone, iPad, etc.

I hope some of this information is helpful.

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------

It occurs to me that if scholars are going to cite sources read on a digital device that uses a non-traditional page-numbering scheme, then the style manuals are necessarily going to have to adopt a citation method for those schemes. Maybe they already have?


----------



## Parker234 (Oct 6, 2010)

Man, I'm too late. :-(


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 17, 2010)

puritan628 said:


> It occurs to me that if scholars are going to cite sources read on a digital device that uses a non-traditional page-numbering scheme, then the style manuals are necessarily going to have to adopt a citation method for those schemes. Maybe they already have?



You're right, but I doubt the powers-that-be have done so yet. It took them forever and a day to decide how to cite web pages, since there's no guarantee the same info is on every page--how many have an author (or even webmaster) listed easily?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 17, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> puritan628 said:
> 
> 
> > It occurs to me that if scholars are going to cite sources read on a digital device that uses a non-traditional page-numbering scheme, then the style manuals are necessarily going to have to adopt a citation method for those schemes. Maybe they already have?
> ...


 
My Sony Reader shows the same pagination as the hard copy. At least for the books that I have been able to make a comparison to.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 17, 2010)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > puritan628 said:
> ...


 
But Tim's Touch doesn't.


----------



## puritan628 (Oct 17, 2010)

The Kindle app doesn't show page numbers either ... don't know about the other eReaders. The Kindle app shows some kind of range location. I suppose that's so that it will self-adjust depending on the size of the text the user chooses. It seems to me that if the style manuals are going to accommodate digital resources, then they may necessarily need to rely on the fact that in order to locate the original source, the user may need to use a search function of some sort; as opposed to simply turning to a specific page number. Just "thinking out loud here."


----------

